# Electricity Prices Q1 2013



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Following the power auction today, electricity prices for the TUR (Tariff of Last Resort ) for contracted power between 3 and 10 kw will rise by about 3%, BUT, in addition there will be a surcharge of between 1% and 8% for consumption which is 10% above your personal average. Another dogs breakfast in the making methinks ! Doesn't anybody in the government actually think these schemes through.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh dear...paraffin and candles...


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Think I may have misread the original news. I now think the surcharge will kick in when you use more than 10% of average consumption, but not clear what that means. This seems similar to the scheme before TUR was introduced, whereby there was a heavy surcharge when you exceeded a certain figure, which I have a vague recollection was the average consumption. I have a contract for 9.2kw, and I think I used to be surcharged over 500kwh per month. Presumably it will vary, depending upon your contracted supply.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Years ago we used to get a "fine" every month if we went over our agreed usage, but that seemed to stop for some reason. I guess it's back to the logs again then


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

In 6 months time the Energy companies will report a significant fall in consumption, resulting in the need for a further price increase to cover the cost of production and supply,n and so the vicious circle continues....


----------

